# automatic "chapter" detection + commercial move



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

its possible, as there's tons of software solutions out there that do automatic chapter detection on movie files, so that you can split or mark a file into the individual scene's, not sure if the S2 has enough horsepower to do that while its recording a show, but if it does, how about implementing that as an option in addition to the 15 minute ticks -- (and while we're at it, in that mode, move all the chapters detected as 'commercials' based on length, close captioning, black screen cut in/out, etc, to the end of the show), and of course, there could be a manual chapter marking mode for the power users, and save to vcr support.


----------

